# plastering ?????



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

hello again
i am still looking for any info about plastering materials etc in greece 
thanks


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

samrvy said:


> hello again
> i am still looking for any info about plastering materials etc in greece
> thanks


Hi Sam,
I guess by the request again my contact did not reply...sorry. I will prompt him again!


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

The Grocer said:


> Hi Sam,
> I guess by the request again my contact did not reply...sorry. I will prompt him again!


thanks THE GROCER,
i have not given up on your friend, he may be busy and take a bit time to reply. meanwhile i was just fishing around for anyone else with a bit knowledge
best wishes sam


----------



## mrsDayLewis (Nov 18, 2008)

samrvy said:


> hello again
> i am still looking for any info about plastering materials etc in greece
> thanks


Why dont you take a trip to PRAKTIKA building supplies supermart? They have materials, and specialists.


----------

